# Unbelievable race Thurs. night



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

Last Thurs. (12/13/07) me and Mike Clark were having a grudge match for the top spot in that last qualifying race. In the main, my truck ran 2.75 for the first time in history, but my truck was sliding a lot in the main. In the car class, I finished 2nd to Ronnie who was fast to be in the A. I got the problem worked out with my motor and should be golden-hot for next Thurs.

Andy Simmons ]#23[/FONT]


----------

